# Xen: memory limit for i386 PV DomU?



## sysconfig (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi guys,

I was wondering if there's a known memory limit for FreeBSD i386 domU in PV mode? I haven't tested in smaller steps yet, but it did work with up to 768 MB. 1GB seems to be too much. DomU crashes before I can see anything in the console and the Xen logs aren't helpful at all. 

System is: CentOS 5.5 x86_64 on Intel i7
Xen version 3.4.3, 
FreeBSD PV DomU is 8.2-rc2, compiled from csup'ed source yesterday.
kernel boot parameters: vfs.root.mountfrom=ufs:ad1s1a,machdep.idle_mwait=0,boot_verbose=1

Cheers
Carsten


----------

